# "Eurohounds"



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just found out about this cool athlete thought i would share


> A Eurohound is a crossbred dog, from the Alaskan husky and a pointer. The Eurohound first successfully entered the competitive racing world in Scandinavia. It is one of the most formidable sled dogs in the world, combining the husky's centuries-honed sledding ability and a pointer's enthusiasm and athleticism in amounts dictated by careful breeding.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

I need me one of those to run along one of these: 










AKA, my aunt's pudgy lab/my cani-cross partner.  Eurohounds are so cool!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

They are very popular with skijorers. I believe many of the top competitive skijorers run with Eurohounds.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

I love that last one with the blue eyes!


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

Yay, Scandinavian Hound! I hope they'll be an actual breed one day.

I often see this mix here, being scandinavian myself.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs! Never heard of them, but I am loving the way they look!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Love it! They're gorgeous, wow. My kind of dog.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Crossbred from Alaskan huskies, which are mutts themselves of Siberians, greyhounds, and pointers. I really like the idea of combining huskies with hound types. Greyhounds, pointers, (even dobermans), and breeds with deep chests and long legs have a much greater lung capacity it seems, as well as a much longer stride. At the urban mushing race I did two of the fastest dogs were a GSP and a dobe.


----------



## mrgoodkat (Oct 21, 2012)

Aren't Eurohoinds just mutts of whatever sleddog you can cross with any other dog? Like any kind of sleddog mix is a eurohound?


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Beautiful dogs. Love the tan dog.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

mrgoodkat said:


> Aren't Eurohoinds just mutts of whatever sleddog you can cross with any other dog? Like any kind of sleddog mix is a eurohound?


The generic sled dog mix would be called an "Alaskan Husky", Eurohounds are kinda like a specific mix/type of Alaskan Husky.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

And also, while the Alaskan Husky is a type and not a "real" breed, reputable Alaskan Husky breeders (and Eurohound breeders) take excellent care of their dogs, health test them, keep careful pedigrees, prove their dogs through work, and do many other things that one would expect from a responsible breeder.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

People are usually surprised when they come up here and see sled dogs because they are expecting them all to look like Siberian Huskies. Instead, most Alaskan Huskies are a mix of Sibe, GSD, and a few other things...it's like a secret recipe for each breeder, but like Cran pointed out, these are intentional breedings and the breeders handle it a lot like any purebred reputable breeder.

I like the looks of these dogs, but I'm guessing they would need to run their furry butts off to an extent I wouldn't be able to handle. LOL! Gorgeous, though!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah Eurohounds are pretty cool. I've put a few of them in my story; they're really fast and love to pull the sled. Well...that's mainly what they were bred for. They look nice too, but I doubt they'll actually become a breed one day since they're bred with so many other breeds. Sort of like the Lurcher, I doubt it'll become a breed one day.

I tried to find a dog called the Greyster for you, they sort of look like a Eurohound, but I couldn't find any pictures for some reason. Years ago I could.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Yeah Eurohounds are pretty cool. I've put a few of them in my story; they're really fast and love to pull the sled. Well...that's mainly what they were bred for. They look nice too, but I doubt they'll actually become a breed one day since they're bred with so many other breeds. Sort of like the Lurcher, I doubt it'll become a breed one day.
> 
> I tried to find a dog called the Greyster for you, they sort of look like a Eurohound, but I couldn't find any pictures for some reason. Years ago I could.


Here you go: http://www.crazydogracingkennel.se/index.htm


----------



## OhBoyHereWeGo (Dec 2, 2019)

mrgoodkat said:


> Aren't Eurohoinds just mutts of whatever sleddog you can cross with any other dog? Like any kind of sleddog mix is a eurohound?


Nope, Eurohounds are specifically Husky x Pointer (typically German Shorthaired Pointers, but other pointing breeds are common). Alaskan Huskies are pretty much any sleddog mix.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Old thread. The person you quoted hasn't even signed on to the forum in three years.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Yup. We've had an epidemic of threads, some of them 12 years or older, raised from the dead. It's not a forum rule violation. It just doesn't make any sense


----------



## OhBoyHereWeGo (Dec 2, 2019)

RonE said:


> Yup. We've had an epidemic of threads, some of them 12 years or older, raised from the dead. It's not a forum rule violation. It just doesn't make any sense


Oops, sorry about that. I just made an account an hour or so ago so I didn't even think about checking the date of some of the threads I looked at. ?


----------

